# Can you print transfers with an HP Designjet?



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an HP Designjet 650c and I'm wondering if you can print transfers with it? I didn't think you could but someone suggested to me that maybe you can.


----------



## wildpat (Feb 5, 2008)

I would think that as long as you can print on the transfer with it, it would probably work. Try it out and press the transfer on an old T and wash it a few times, that should give you an answer.---Pat


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

wormil said:


> I have an HP Designjet 650c and I'm wondering if you can print transfers with it? I didn't think you could but someone suggested to me that maybe you can.


I believe the ink for that printer is dye based. Dye usually bleeds when used for shirts. However, I have read a lot of membersthat are using Jetpro SofStrectch heat transfer paper claim that the ink do not bleed. 

To do it right you need to use pigmented or archival ink. I believe HP Vivera ink is pigmented. Check it out if you can get Vivera ink for your printer or maybe it came with it. If that is the case it is good to go.

Highly recommend Jetpro SofStretch. It is the forums favorite lately.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Just ran into a thread that talks about Jetpro SofStretch with dye ink. Check it out here it is: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t45256.html


----------

